# Best filler polish for a black car



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

Right, im fairly new to all this so i'd like some advice. I posted a thread about machine polishing a few days ago and the general consensus was that since my car is 15 years old and i have no paint thickness gauge i should use a filler polish as opposed to a conventional one. I dont mind spending a few quid on my paintwork so if you have advice on a full detail and the products i need go ahead. I allready have a decent clay bar and wax so thats catered for but i lack any knowlege of filler polish. Poorboys blackhole seems to be popular but im not 100% on its correct use.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

blackhole is a glaze , use after clay / polish , just before the was stage.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The absolute best filler product is probably bilt hamber autobalm, but it is horrid to use in many people's opinion. Lime prime is a great in-between, mixture of correction and filling ability in one, auto finesse rejuvenate is similar in results when used by machine. Blackhole, amigo and glossworks are all great filler products by hand


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Ive only used it once but plan on trying it out again AG ultra deep shine


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks chaps. Can lime prime be worked by hand, If i can save myself £100 on a machine i'd like too.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been really happy with Amigo on my black car. It darkens the paint a bit too, as well as adding a bit of depth and wetness. I've found Blackhole just adds reflectiveness, so depends on what you're after.


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

There was a topic on here comparing poorboys black hole to amigo, and amigo gave a deeper more coloured finish and the black hole did indeed add more reflection.


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

right then, i'll get a bottle of lime prime and a bottle of amigo ordered at some point this weekend then have a go with a foam pad mid week.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Autoglym ultra deep shine is quite good for filling, albeit I only used on newish cars, the last being a brand new black metallic Audi which had terrible swirling no doubt caused by the dealer as I was the first to wash it, it's not as easy to remove as super resin polish, oh and it's a bit dusty.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

+1 for the black hole, very pleased with it but i did use a rotary machine for it.


----------



## Maurice100 (Mar 2, 2012)

Autoglym Radiant Wax Polish has good filling property's, it also contains a fine cut, apply in straight lines for the best results, top off with a coat of HD wax


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Prima amigo the only glaze you will ever need


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Black Hole either by hand or DA works well. I disagree with the above about AF Rejuvenate as its more for minor correction again by DA, but AF Triple is good for filling too, & couldn't be easier


----------



## corsa_carl (Dec 1, 2011)

I love using poorboys black hole as it masks swirls and light surface scratches but gives awesome depth to black paintwork and the reflections speak for them self


----------

